# Hoyt Protec LX/accuwheels ---FS--nice



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice older model Hoyt Protec with LX limbs and Accuwheels

LX limbs 40-50# Right Hand I think it's about a 2004 model, give or take a year. 

Accuwheels marked #2 set & are at 29" draw max, but appears that it will go down to 26"

ATA is 47" Brace is 8 3/4" $295 tyd


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

*more pics*

pics


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

That is one fine looking bow


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

capool said:


> That is one fine looking bow


...Oh, Yeah!....Absolutely!....I take pretty good care of my bows, almost to the point of being a bit anal......But this bow looks like it hasn't been shot much, if at all, and looks to have never been outside...If someone is in the market for such a bow as this, this price is an out-right STEAL!....I had the same limbs and wheels on my Pro Elite, and when I shot it, it was so smooooth!....It kinda reminded me of my OLY. recurve rigs, but with let-off ...Sweet Bow!....Jim


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I personally think this bwo is a bit overpriced. 

If this bow were an '06 I would say it's a good price. In fact if it were camo and 60-70"# I'd consider it for $295 shipped. I guess competition scheme bows usually sell for more too. Hmmmmm...

Oh hell, maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.

Looks nice, good luck with the sale!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Finger_Flinger said:


> I personally think this bwo is a bit overpriced.
> 
> If this bow were an '06 I would say it's a good price. In fact if it were camo and 60-70"# I'd consider it for $295 shipped. I guess competition scheme bows usually sell for more too. Hmmmmm...
> 
> ...


..Finger Flinger.......Hoyt Pro Tecs, and Ultra Tecs get down to the $300.00 area, and pretty much stay there, if they are in good shape....This bow looks to be in phenomenal shape, this makes the price better....Also, they LX Pro limbs might not be for everyone, but Hoyt no longer makes these limbs, and when they did, it was about $100.00 more over the standard limb option...Personally, I prefer the grip on this bow to any grip that Hoyt has offered, and You have to shoot one of these bows to believe how smooth, and sweet they shoot....My Pro Elite with the same limbs/wheels has almost no kick in hand, and very little vibration, which is hard to achieve with a bow of this length, with recurved limb design...Sure, it's slow, and might not make a good hunting bow, but this is an Indoor Spot bow "Deluxe".....Lastly, the shipping on this bow will be expensive, due to it's length.....Probably close to $30.00, if it's boxed right, and Insured, with Priority shipping...I "Think" that my Postman told me that the PSE that I shipped out, which was 43" A-T-A, was right at the limit for normal shipping charges, and this bow in a box, with the bow it's self padded properly for shipping, will exceed 48" over-all length....Adding all that up, I think that for a Jewel of bow such as this, the price is pretty good.....Take care!......Jim


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, I've actually always wanted a Protec w/ 60-70# LX Pro limbs and wheels in camo. My Caribou is similar except with the bulkier grip and it's waaaay heavier.

I'm into my recurve right now.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Finger_Flinger said:


> Yeah, I've actually always wanted a Protec w/ 60-70# LX Pro limbs and wheels in camo. My Caribou is similar except with the bulkier grip and it's waaaay heavier.
> 
> I'm into my recurve right now.


.......Finger Flinger, there's probably not much difference in the mass weight of the two bows....Those long LX limbs are HEAVY!...When I took the set I have off of my Pro Elite, I was surprised at the physical weight of them!...I was gonna ask You how You were gettin' along with the 'Curve....Did You end up getting in touch with the fella that I told You about?...Shooting those simple Recurves is addictive, aint it??...L.O.L....Drop me a P.M. sometime, let me know how Your doing with the "Curve....Take care!......Jim


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I've always wanted to try the Protec LX with a wheel. My experience with the LX with a scam and a half and a clicker was crap....Decisions, decisions, decisions......


----------



## Wolfzar (Jan 25, 2009)

*Hoyt Protec LX/accuwheel ???*

PM Sent


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

strongly agree with ''uncle gus''


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

pm responded too. If you are interested make an offer, we can talk.


----------



## bavariangoose (Jul 31, 2006)

*Hows the wall?*

I have not shot hoyt round wheels since like 1994-ish. What does the wall fell like at full draw? I loved the forgiveness of round wheels but didnt like rubbery wall. 

This bow is beautiful!!! Did you wash and wax after every shoot? lol

ttt


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

The wall is a bit rubbery.....not at all like a vantage elite w/spirals...lol

I bought the bow to try my hand at stringwalking, but found an Aspen that I like with same limbs/wheels so am selling this one and only put 10-15 arrows through it. (don't need 2 similar bows) It's been under my bed for several months. It is in nice shape, but does have a few small nicks.


----------



## bowman777 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a 2004 Protec, 60-70# limbs, camo that is in mint condition. It's for sale.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Deal pending


----------



## brianthomas (Dec 26, 2009)

st8arrow I will take it .


----------



## brianthomas (Dec 26, 2009)

I would love to have that bow , if they deal fall through I will take it .


----------



## brianthomas (Dec 26, 2009)

whats the deal is this bow still available????
I want it .


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Sold


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

*NOT SOLD*

If you are interested in a good finger bow, this was is listed on Ebay, and will end on Feb. 7. (next Sunday)

A month ago I agreed to a sale, but the guy had just returned from deployment so $ was tight. I agreed to wait till mid-Jan. to do the sale to help him out. Now he won't respond to any contacts. So now it's on Ebay.

Several had expressed interest after my deal with the phantom buyer, and wheel bows are hard to find, so if still interested here is your chance.


----------



## monkeydad (May 24, 2008)

*Hoyt bow*

Are you sure that it is on ebay? I could not find it listed.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I pm'ed the link to you


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

I just bought to off of ebay.
Plan on using it for a finger bow.
Very interested in seeing how it stacks up to my Barnsdale.

Happy Trails
Keith


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Keith, I think you should buy a Vantage LTD and let me know how it does against the Barneys. I want one so bad I can taste it, but just can't bring myself to spring close to a K for one when I already have two Barneys..


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Unclegus said:


> Keith, I think you should buy a Vantage LTD and let me know how it does against the Barneys. I want one so bad I can taste it, but just can't bring myself to spring close to a K for one when I already have two Barneys..


I agree Unclegus the LTD sure seems like it would be a really nice finger bow. I have been drulling over it for a while. But who wants to pay that kind of money to see if you like it?
I'll have to swap wheels on the LX, I need #3s, but I still won't have to much $ into it. If I don't like it, as well as my Barnsdale, then I figure that I can always sell it and get most of my money back. 

Keith


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I probably have a set of #3 Prowheels...How many of those do you see nowdays?


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Is this bow still for sale? If so, will it go to 27" draw? PM me if still for sale.

Jeff


----------



## hunterplumber (Mar 18, 2009)

*protec*

would like to buy.Itryed before but told it was sold thanks


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

*SOLD*--Guys this bow was SOLD a while back. 

Since the post is in a forum and not Classifieds, it won't let me close the thread, or I would.

BOW IS SOLD


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

I own this bow..Plan on using it for indoor spots..


Keith


----------



## Bulletpusher55 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Did someone say Camo*

This is my ProTec with the LX Pro Limbs and cams. 28" - 31" draw, 60# - 70#, 47"ATA. Shoots smooth, sweet and clean. The attached photo is right after I got this one from my oldest Son.









The riser and limbs are both camo'd and it still shoots paint scraping groups and I also stand small diameter sticks up in front of my target and shoot them into (i.e. my version of shooting the wand) with it at 20 yrds.

Excellent bow

Bulletpusher55

P.S. no this one is not for sale.


----------

